# Watch Dino on YouTube



## Dino

hmmmm, how come my video clip is not displaying above?


----------



## Dino

Dino said:


> hmmmm, how come my video clip is not displaying above?


haha, finally got it working


----------



## carrie

Hey,Dino is great!!He's training hard :smooch:


----------



## Dino

Hi Carrie, thanks for watching again! Love, Dino


----------



## Wrigleysmom

That was incredible, how did you get him to do that?


----------



## Dino

Wrigleysmom said:


> That was incredible, how did you get him to do that?


Hi Wrigleysmom,  it all started with a handful of kibbles and lots of praise when Dino is standing on it. Be careful to go slow in the beginning, the introduction must be a pleasant experience and not forceful. Soon, you can just say "treadmill!" and he will just sit on it and wait for you.


----------



## Dino

Hi all, check out Dino's latest clip!


----------



## Dog

LOL I loved the treadmill video and the added touch of the "person" resting reading a book while the "dog" is doing all the hard work!! 

What happens when it's time to come off? Does he know how to step off or does he let himself go backwards and :bowl:?


----------



## Dino

Dog said:


> What happens when it's time to come off? Does he know how to step off or does he let himself go backwards and :bowl:?


Hi Dog, it depends, when he waits for us to turn off the treadmill, he will be on it till it comes to a complete stop. In times when he can't wait for us to turn it off, he will just try to get off from the side or slide backwards.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

oh my gosh... it's DINO!!!!! I have been watching your vids since the beginning of this year. I love them all... they are terrific. And he sooooo looks like our girl in colour. etc.


----------



## Dino

Lego&Jacub said:


> oh my gosh... it's DINO!!!!! I have been watching your vids since the beginning of this year. I love them all... they are terrific. And he sooooo looks like our girl in colour. etc.


Hi Lego&Jacub, thanks for being Dino's fan!!!! Yes they both have the same long muzzle. We just started our stay here, there is so much to explore here, looking forward to get to know all of you better


----------



## Dino

Just like to share my all time favourite and most viewed Dino clip here. Enjoy!!!


----------



## timm

every time i tried to put katie on the treadmill she just slips and slides and doesnt walk, i dont think she GET's it yet lol..


----------



## Dino

ok, here's a golden clip, keke I am cheating abit, it's not exactly a dino clip, but it's one I made during a golden gathering in Singapore. Pity we couldn't bring Dino with us coz he was in Shanghai. Here's a promise to Dino: I will bring you to the Beach very soon!!!!Love, Mummy


----------



## Dino

Dino has a new video, but we have been trying to upload it to youtube for the last 2 days without any success. Anyone has the same problem?


----------



## Dino

Yes it is finally up, Enjoy everyone! Keep your Toys!!!


----------



## flamingo_sandy

Dino said:


> Just like to share my all time favourite and most viewed Dino clip here. Enjoy!!!


Dino is absolutely adorable! I really like watching his videos. He's SUCH a good boy!


----------



## Dino

Hi flamingo_sandy, thanks for your compliment. Glad you enjoyed the videos. Have a good week!


----------



## Doreens

Dino said:


> Just like to share my all time favourite and most viewed Dino clip here. Enjoy!!!


 
Wow that was amazing what a clever Dino he"s adorable


----------



## Dino

Hi Doreens, thanks!!! Watch this space for more Dino clips.


----------



## woodysmama

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the great films! Dino is beautiful and the Siberians are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Dino

Hi Woodysmama, thanks for watching!!!!! More coming soon!


----------



## Doreens

Hi there Dino

Oh yes me & hubby loved watching Dino. One clever doggie.


----------



## Doreens

Dino said:


> ok, here's a golden clip, keke I am cheating abit, it's not exactly a dino clip, but it's one I made during a golden gathering in Singapore. Pity we couldn't bring Dino with us coz he was in Shanghai. Here's a promise to Dino: I will bring you to the Beach very soon!!!!Love, Mummy


Oh Great video Hope Dino gets to the beach soon. Loved watching the dogs. Its was wonderfull.Love your videos


----------



## Dino

Here's a new Dino clip to start off the new week! Enjoy!
Precious Moments... Part One


----------



## TheHooch

Another GReat video!!! Good choice of music also.

Hooch


----------



## Dino

Here's Part two of Precious Moments. Enjoy!!!


----------



## kezia14

HEALTHY dog !!!


----------



## Dino

Here is one when Dino came down with hot spots :doh:


----------



## Dino

Hello everyone, here is Dino Mastering the Walk.....enjoy!


----------



## Dino

Here is a video of Dino when he was sent for boarding for the very first time.


----------



## Dino

Here is one clip of Dino having loads of fun with his friends


----------



## Dino

One more to share of Dino when he turned one year old.


----------



## jaireen

hello!...its great to see dino's vids here....ive been watching his vids and visited his website a lot of times....how is he doing?....hope to see more of his vids!!!!....pls kiss and hug him for me.... 


by the way, did he go to an obedience class or you trained him yourself?....hes a genius!!!...


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Looks like he's having fun on the treadmill and in agility fun!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I love watching Dino!


----------



## Dino

jaireen said:


> by the way, did he go to an obedience class or you trained him yourself?....hes a genius!!!...


Hi Jaireen, thanks for your reply, Dino is doing great! He was home trained as a puppy and he is now undergoing lessons for a therapy dog program.


----------



## jaireen

wow!!!..you guys are awesome for teaching him all those tricks on your own!!!....am speechless!!!....


----------



## jaireen

please hug and kiss dino for me...love him!!!>.....hes so cool!!!....


----------

